# My Only AR......



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

......is a Mini 14! Sorry It's the best I got! LMAO!







It's a good shooter and I have had zero accuracy problems. It will shoot anything from Wolf to the high dollar Hornady without a single jam or failure to fire. I love my Mini!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny stuff. My favorite rifle was my wife's old .22 with folding stock like what you have there. It was the silliest thing ever, but I could make a head shot on a squirrel at 50 yards and that was good enough for me! Kinda wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Why apologize? If you squeeze the trigger and it goes bang it has done its job. I have a Remington Model 788 in .222 Remington that I have owned for over 30 years that is still one of my favorite varmint getters.


----------

